# Re-homing 1 yr. old female European Import



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

I received bad new back from the OFA and am having my one year old female golden spayed next week due too a hip rating of Moderate dysplasia. She is extremely sweet, and light in color as she was imported from Germany. She gets along well with small children, cats, chickens, and other dogs. She currently shows no signs of having any problems with her hips, but I can not breed her as this is a genetic issue. If interested please let me know. I live in Michigan about 40 miles north of Detroit.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

... Are you rehoming her because you can't breed her? I'm confused...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Can she not just be a treasured family companion.....bad hips and all????


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> ... Are you rehoming her because you can't breed her? I'm confused...


Yes. I already have a male golden, and I can't keep her and end up getting another female eventually. Three goldens in my house with a 2 and 3 yr. old would be a bit much.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Java said:


> Yes. I already have a male golden, and I can't keep her and end up getting another female eventually. Three goldens in my house with a 2 and 3 yr. old would be a bit much.


... I'm still very confused... You're rehoming her so you can replace her eventually?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> ... I'm still very confused... You're rehoming her so you can replace her eventually?


Deleted by me.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Java said:


> Yes. I already have a male golden, and I can't keep her and end up getting another female eventually. Three goldens in my house with a 2 and 3 yr. old would be a bit much.



But raising a litter of Golden Retriever puppies won't be a "bit much"?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

So very, very sad.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Doesn't the male have an aggression issue? I hope you are not still considering breeding him with an incorrect temperament. I thought he was going to stay with your parents because the 2 dogs were too much for you... and that you didn't have the time to show them because your life was too busy. Why not treasure these two wonderful (and hopefully spayed/neutered) companions and revisit the breeding situation when you are in a better (as in less hectic) place?

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> ... I'm still very confused... You're rehoming her so you can replace her eventually?


 
Yes, from a breeders aspect I can't keep every dog if she can't be shown and then bred. I am looking out for her best interest, and keeping the Golden Retriever breed a little more healthy. If I really didn't care about her and the breed at all I would just breed her anyway.....


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought she was going to live with your parents?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I think the OP is a breeder - imported this female to breed, and she has moderate HD, so she will not be bred. But because the goal was to breed, and there are plans to get another female to breed, Java is rehoming this one because he/she can't have 3 dogs plus two young children.


She is not, as of yet, a breeder.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I live very close to you, and would love to take this sweetie in. Gonna be talking to hubby... probably won't be able to talk him into it, but who knows.

There are other things I want to say right now, too, but they're not very nice... so I won't. I just won't.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jersey's Mom said:


> She is not, as of yet, a breeder.


Ooooh. I didn't know the back story. I'm clued in now. I thought this was a long-time breeder, etc etc.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I live very close to you, and would love to take this sweetie in. Gonna be talking to hubby... probably won't be able to talk him into it, but who knows.
> 
> There are other things I want to say right now, too, but they're not very nice... so I won't. I just won't.


 
Don't waste your time then.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Java said:


> Don't waste your time then.


Got her best interest at heart, don'tcha?


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Every single time I post something on here it gets a little crazy.

1. I imported a female from Germany as she was going to be shown, but since she has moderate dyslasia then I am not going to put the money into getting her championship.

2. No I have NOT had a litter of puppies EVER, so yes I did plan on breeding her, but no I am not since she has bad hips.

3. Yes, she is living at my mothers, but since I got her hip results back I am not just going to pawn her off on my mom so she has another dog. It was a temporary situation until our new house is done......

Like I said if you are interested let me know, I am in no hurry to place her. If your not interested then just don't respond..... It's that easy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My dad has been wanting another dog, but hasn't been ready for it yet. I'll ask him if he's ready yet. It would have to be spayed first, though, as he has a male Golden that is still intact at this point.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Mental problems are just as important as physical. If your male does have aggression he should not be bred at all. Hopefully mssjen or Enzos mom can take this sweet girl.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> My dad has been wanting another dog, but hasn't been ready for it yet. I'll ask him if he's ready yet. It would have to be spayed first, though, as he has a male Golden that is still intact at this point.


 
Yes, I will not let her go until she is spayed and she has recovered. If you think he might be interested just send me a message and I'll give you my phone number so we could talk and set up a time for him to meet her, and so I could meet him.

Thanks!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Java said:


> Don't waste your time then.


Somebody offers to take in your moderately dysplastic dog and this is your response? I don't get it. 

While it's a good thing that you are not planning on breeding a moderately dysplastic bitch, it hardly earns you a gold medal in the reputable breeder olympics. You have sort of explained some of your back story, but I have some other questions. Why does it appera you are still planning on breeding an aggressive male? Have you joined your local GR club yet? Isn't there any connections you've made with a mentor or with other reputable breeders who can help you in placing this dog? I know you've had offers from a few breeders on this forum to step into that sort of role. Does any part of you yet see that you have attempted to get into breeding the wrong way, despite all good intentions? When are you going to have your male neutered and placed (since it appears you will only keep breeding dogs in your house)?

Julie, Jersey and Oz.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Before I ask him, what are you asking as the rehoming fee??


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Before I ask him, what are you asking as the rehoming fee??


You know, I haven't even really thought about it. It could be something we could discuss if he was interested though


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

As far as a re-homing fee, I got Chance for free under the exact same circumstances. The people that had him bought him _strictly_ for breeding, found out he had severe ED and placed him at no charge. I did have to pay to have him neutered. I think having the prospective adopters pay for the spay would be more than fair.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess anyone interested needs to take our insurance on her? Do you know the percentage of risk that she will actually develop it?


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

kwhit said:


> As far as a re-homing fee, I got Chance for free under the exact same circumstances. The people that had him bought him _strictly_ for breeding, found out he had severe ED and placed him at no charge. I did have to pay to have him neutered. I think having the prospective adopters pay for the spay would be more than fair.


Thanks, that seems fair. I will most likely do that


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good grief, I wish people would realize that their antagonizing questions/commentaries can often result in scaring away somebody. Here is someone who is PUBLICLY disclosing that one of their dogs has HD and is now making an effort to find the bitch a good home. Would you rather she just say "**** it, I'll breed her anyways, who cares?!"? Because I wouldn't.

Yes, I know the OP is not a professional breeder, but I personally think that topic is for another thread. This thread is about a dog with ED who is looking for a new home. Let's focus on that.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Angelina said:


> I guess anyone interested needs to take our insurance on her? Do you know the percentage of risk that she will actually develop it?


She already has it. No one will insure this dog. Pay for the spay before you place her because more than likely whoever takes her will be out nearly 5 grand for hip surgery at some point in her life (but then I'm sure you already know that). Any person willing to assume that risk is a saint.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> She already has it. No one will insure this dog. Pay for the spay before you place her because more than likely whoever takes her will be out nearly 5 grand for hip surgery at some point in her life (but then I'm sure you already know that). Any person willing to assume that risk is a saint.



Not all dogs with HD require surgery.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Good grief, I wish people would realize that their antagonizing questions/commentaries can often result in scaring away somebody. Here is someone who is PUBLICLY disclosing that one of their dogs has HD and is now making an effort to find the bitch a good home. Would you rather she just say "**** it, I'll breed her anyways, who cares?!"? Because I wouldn't.
> 
> Yes, I know the OP is not a professional breeder, but I personally think that topic is for another thread. This thread is about a dog with ED who is looking for a new home. Let's focus on that.


Yeah, and she has had TWO people interested in potentially taking her dog in.

She has multiple threads on rehoming her dog. Doesn't make people feel very warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Good grief, I wish people would realize that their antagonizing questions/commentaries can often result in scaring away somebody. Here is someone who is PUBLICLY disclosing that one of their dogs has HD and is now making an effort to find the bitch a good home. Would you rather she just say "**** it, I'll breed her anyways, who cares?!"? Because I wouldn't.
> 
> Yes, I know the OP is not a professional breeder, but I personally think that topic is for another thread. This thread is about a dog with ED who is looking for a new home. Let's focus on that.


I would rather she honor the life long commitment she made to this dog. Since when does this forum advocate that dogs are disposable?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Not all dogs with HD require surgery.


Hence the phrase "more than likely."


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Yeah, and she has had TWO people interested in potentially taking her dog in.
> 
> She has multiple threads on rehoming her dog. Doesn't make people feel very warm and fuzzy.


Oh, this I did not know. Still though - I would rather her try to rehome her dog through this type of media than just opening up an ad on craigslist and throwing her dog to the, er, well.. to the dogs! I'm not applauding her for what she's doing, I just want to make sure this dog she has goes to a good home. If I could take the dog I would.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I would rather she honor the life long commitment she made to this dog. Since when does this forum advocate that dogs are disposable?


I thought it was somewhat common for breeders to adopt out dogs that are determined to be inappropriate for their breeding program. They can't keep every single dog or else they'd end up running a kennel. Correct me if I'm wrong, and I may well be! I get things mixed up all the time. 

Since when does this forum waggle their fingers at people who are trying to do the responsible thing when trying to rehome their dog? If she was this horrible person that you're trying to make her out to be, then she would have never disclosed the dog had HD and would have simply dumped the dog at the local shelter. Would you rather she do that?

I'm sorry I'm so jazzed up about this, I just get so so so sick of seeing threads where people have made a mistake, are trying to rectify it, and people on this thread just crucify them for it. As I've said, I don't approve of her breeding dogs when she appears to have no experience with it, but what's the point in scaring her off? I'm concerned about the welfare of the dog, not the OP's feelings.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

You know what, just forget it... I will figure it out on my own. Thanks for all the Help!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I think my question was valid for anyone wanting this dog. And you don't have to tell the insurance she was already tested btw. But part of the decision is knowing there is a chance for a very invasive surgery and recovery that comes with it. It is a plus one could insure for it while it is currently healthy.

Kudos to her for deciding to rehome it. Un-Cool to consider it a piece of commercial breeding equipment easily replaced. She could always give it to a rescue too and say nothing about it. Its not like I got any guarantees on my rescues but love them just the same and will deal with any health issues because I love them.

The people interested in adopting are probably already in contact with them off the public board. I doubt our opinions will change that.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Java said:


> You know what, just forget it... I will figure it out on my own. Thanks for all the Help!!


I rest my case.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm with KDmarsh on this one. I have friends with a breeding kennel that only infrequently rehome their dogs. Consequently, they have quite a number of them, but I think they are then not truly house dogs. I think some of their dogs would be better off placed than being one of too many dogs. Of course as I have said on previous threads, I don't do prelims because my dogs are with me to stay... and the 2 boys I kept were sentimental picks from litters I bred. In my contract, dogs must be returned to me if they can't be kept by their owners. With my 2 returns, I did not charge their new owners... Breeding dogs is definitely a sticky wicket... certainly gets peoples' "hackles" up on this forum.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I rest my case.


Well, you know what, that's her problem then. Because, like I said, she has TWO PEOPLE just in THIS THREAD interested.

If she doesn't want to pursue these possible adopters because she has a problem with the attitudes, well, that's wrong. 

Good luck, in any case. Hope your next dog (and next, etc.) is as perfect as can be.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you Sally's Mom.

My intentions were not to anger anybody or hurt anyone's feelings, so if I did that, I apologize. I can get argumentative at times when I feel very strongly about something. I wish the best to the OP in finding her dog a new home.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Java said:


> Every single time I post something on here it gets a little crazy.


I hear ya, makes one hesitate on posting here at all. I really hope you find someone who wants your little lady it probably won't be here from all the negative and judgemental posts over-riding your inquiries.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I hear ya, makes one hesitate on posting here at all. I really hope you find someone who wants your little lady it probably won't be here from all the negative and judgemental posts over-riding your inquiries.


Yeah, too bad no one in this thread wants the poor dog. Such a terrible place, this forum.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I'm with KDmarsh on this one. I have friends with a breeding kennel that only infrequently rehome their dogs. Consequently, they have quite a number of them, but I think they are then not truly house dogs. I think some of their dogs would be better off placed than being one of too many dogs. Of course as I have said on previous threads, I don't do prelims because my dogs are with me to stay... and the 2 boys I kept were sentimental picks from litters I bred. In my contract, dogs must be returned to me if they can't be kept by their owners. With my 2 returns, I did not charge their new owners... Breeding dogs is definitely a sticky wicket... certainly gets peoples' "hackles" up on this forum.


And I am not one of those people. I am, however, a person who gets my "hackles" up when a person gets a male and female from less-than-reputable breeders overseas and calls herself a breeder. I get my hackles up when that person is given multiple offers from breeders in her area to mentor her and ignores them. I get my hackles up when said person, who is not a breeder, uses the excuse of breeding to dump a dysplastic bitch. And I get my hackles up when someone proclaims themselves to be reputable for dropping a dysplastic dog from their breeding program while they continue to have every intent to breed their dog aggressive male.

From this poster's last attempt at rehoming this female: 


> I think Java Golden Retrievers is going to be put on hold for now, so no I would not be breeding her. There are some personal issues going on at home with my 3 yr old son who I need to focus on right now over my dogs.





> No plans of breeding anytime soon.....  Showing, yes, but kids and family first!


Too bad "family" doesn't include this dog.... and that not breeding the dog because it was inconvenient for her allows the dog to stay in her home... but not breeding because she's dysplastic is cause for immediate rehoming. Anyone who wants to make me out to be the bad guy, be my guest.... but don't pretend that everything is sunshine and rainbows with this situation.

Julie, Jersey and Oz

PS~ OP, don't let me stop you... come back if you want. I'm done with this thread. You won't have to explain anything or answer for yourself at all.... because clearly no one here gives a hoot. But hopefully your female will at least find a proper home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't mean to be critical here, because I suspect that the OP got in way over their head in this. But I really truly deeply hope that the OP rehomes their dog in a good loving home. Maybe even discuss this with the parents in case they would like to keep the female. They have been taking care of her through now and may have formed a bond with her, right? 

And then after this - please follow the advice on this thread: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tarted-showing-breeding-what-comes-first.html

And mainly that is focusing on the male dog. Sort through his aggression issues. Get with a golden club. Start working with him, training, playing, showing. Build up a reputation right now.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Angelina said:


> I guess anyone interested needs to take our insurance on her? Do you know the percentage of risk that she will actually develop it?


Once she's been Dxed she won't be able to get insurance.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll repeat:

"The people interested in adopting are probably already in contact with them off the public board. I doubt our opinions will change that. "

My question was valid as I would not want to recommend a dog to someone without knowing the entire 'what ifs'....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

For those chastising those who are asking questions, you may want to go back and read the OP's threads. It may explain why the OP is getting the responses that they are getting.

I hope this female gets a home where she is a loved and cherished member of the family. I can't even imagine rehoming one of my animals.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How can you not have room for one extra dog but have the room for 8-10 puppies.

Then what happens if one or two puppies can't find the right home (it happens)...

I guess I'm just a bit confused.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Java said:


> 3. Yes, she is living at my mothers, but since I got her hip results back I am not just going to pawn her off on my mom so she has another dog. It was a temporary situation until our new house is done......
> 
> Like I said if you are interested let me know, I am in no hurry to place her. If your not interested then just don't respond..... It's that easy.


Oh, ok. For some reason I thought that your mom was keeping her. 

Good luck finding her a good home, and good luck becoming a breeder when the time is right!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have read all the other posts from Java... but this post was about spaying a dysplastic dog and finding her a good home. If anyone has read any of my previous posts, I am sure you know how I feel about things... I was responding to the current topic. And of course I care about what happens to the dog. We have "reputable" breeders in my immediate area breeding from dysplastic dogs(although their contract says the parents are clear) and then denying it when owners came back with their dysplastic puppies... At least Java will not use this bitch for breeding.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I really wish people wouldn't be so judgmental. I don't know someones situation, I'm not in their shoes. I've noticed on this forum that many lack human compassion and understanding. It's very sad coming from people that claim to love animals so much. People deserve the same compassion and understanding. Obviously Java loves her dogs. She's trying to find a loving home, she's not dumping her at a shelter. 

I'm sure most will disagree with me, but I don't care.

Java, I hope you find a loving home for your girl!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

MicheleKC87 said:


> I really wish people wouldn't be so judgmental. I don't know someones situation, I'm not in their shoes. I've noticed on this forum that many lack human compassion and understanding. It's very sad coming from people that claim to love animals so much. People deserve the same compassion and understanding. Obviously Java loves her dogs. She's trying to find a loving home, she's not dumping her at a shelter.
> 
> I'm sure most will disagree with me, but I don't care.
> 
> Java, I hope you find a loving home for your girl!


I didn't see one judgmental comment here, just questions asked. I guess it's all in the reader. I too hope she finds a home that will love her dog for the dog she is and not the breeding potential she's not.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I didn't see one judgmental comment here, just questions asked. I guess it's all in the reader. I too hope she finds a home that will love her dog for the dog she is and not the breeding potential she's not.


Thank you for posting this - reasoned and well stated.


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 18, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> I really wish people wouldn't be so judgmental. I don't know someones situation, I'm not in their shoes. I've noticed on this forum that many lack human compassion and understanding. It's very sad coming from people that claim to love animals so much. People deserve the same compassion and understanding. Obviously Java loves her dogs. She's trying to find a loving home, she's not dumping her at a shelter.
> 
> I'm sure most will disagree with me, but I don't care.
> 
> Java, I hope you find a loving home for your girl!


 
Way to go Michele and Earlier KD defended this young lady. Quit being so judgemental about folks. No wonder this list gets so clicky. People are afraid to post.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Angelina said:


> I think my question was valid for anyone wanting this dog. And you don't have to tell the insurance she was already tested btw. But part of the decision is knowing there is a chance for a very invasive surgery and recovery that comes with it. It is a plus one could insure for it while it is currently healthy.


Am I reading this correctly? Did you mean that you did not have to disclose to the insurance company that you know this dog has been DX with HD? Isn't that insurance fraud?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just fyi - if your dog has been diagnosed with HD or something like that, you can't really hide that from the insurance. They will be looking at your dog's medical history and figuring out what they don't have to pay for. Your vet will have to disclose all that.


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Good for you Java*

Good for you Java for investigating the dog carefully before you breed her. 
Good for you and it is understandable that you cannot breed this dog. I hope you find a good home for her soon. Lets treat each other a bit more respectfully please.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Is this the same person who put their dog up on some craigslist type website??


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Is this the same person who put their dog up on some craigslist type website??


Yes it is.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe it 's a stupid question, but as the dog is only one year old, these are prelims, right? Is there any chance that x rays taken a year later, when she has matured more, will give a different outcome?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can people not make mistakes and learn from them? When I was a little girl I stole some candy from the grocery store. Should I go to jail because of that?

I'm not criticizing people asking questions. I am criticizing the "she's a witch!" tone of some people. Yes, the OP made mistakes, and no, I do not approve of her desire to breed. But geez, at least she's not breeding the dog with HD. At least she's not just dumping it at a shelter. At least she's making an effort to rehome it. Sure, she should probably keep it and make it her own responsibility, but she's clearly not going to do that. So what's the point of mumbling and grumbling about it?

I really don't want to rub people the wrong way and I'm aware that this post is probably going to do that. I really do appreciate everyone's point of view and I am by no means saying I am right, I am just trying to express how I feel. I completely understand the other side of the coin.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

inge said:


> Maybe it 's a stupid question, but as the dog is only one year old, these are prelims, right? Is there any chance that x rays taken a year later, when she has matured more, will give a different outcome?


I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I could be wrong, but it depends on the xrays. 

If the HD is based on the hips being loose... I think they can improve as the dog matures. 

If the HD is based on bone changes or a shallow socket, then that's not going to get better.


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 18, 2011)

inge said:


> Maybe it 's a stupid question, but as the dog is only one year old, these are prelims, right? Is there any chance that x rays taken a year later, when she has matured more, will give a different outcome?


 
Yes it is possible that prelims could be wrong. I have heard of this b4.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

At sell belle, yes you are reading wrong. My dog has no health issues. However please see my question regarding pet insurance on a different thread.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Kdmarsk: OP learned nothing except we ask questions and will call her on decisions. Dogs have no voice but people do. She has admitted no mistake. K


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I do wonder if it is prelims? Where did she have them done at? Was she positioned correctly? That makes such a huge difference!

I just have to add, I know breeders, that place dogs for different reasons. For instance the one with "Quinn" he was placed because of a missing tooth. Whether it be not correct height, missing tooth, anything structurally, plus failing a Hip or clearance...I know most (not all) breeder will place them in a home were they will be indoors and have a better life being inside, couch potato, family pet, etc. They do not keep every dog that comes in. Does that make them non-reputable? I do not think so, just a different way of thinking

Would I ever do that, NO! But, I can see why they do it. I get too attached to mine. Breeders have a purpose for keeping a puppy, if it does not fulfil that purpose, more times than of not, they will rehome to a family home.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

As someone who is having to rehome their dog for very different reasons, it breaks my heart that you could so easily give her up just because she has bad hips. I'm glad she'll be going to a home where she can be appreciated for the sweetheart she most likely is rather than just looked at as pure breeding stock. If you look at any reputable breeding program, they view their animals as pets as well as breeders. I'm glad you're not breeding her with bad hips, but dumping her because of those hips won't further your reputation as a responsible owner, either. Just a heads up. I hope you are able to find her a forever home quickly.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Have to add, I do not know the OP, I have not followed all threads. I think her heart is in the right place or she is trying. She just made a mistake.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, my Quinn was deemed "not worthy" as a show dog because of his missing teeth. The vet said it's genetic and should never cause him any problems at all. Besides being a "goat" he is a great pet though!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Blaireli said:


> If you look at any reputable breeding program, they view their animals as pets as well as breeders. QUOTE]
> 
> I am sorry but this is misleading. Reputable breeders do rehome their dogs. They care for them very deeply  But, sometimes they need to make decisions on their breeding program. If a dog had HD, they know it would have a better home being an only dog, then living with other dogs and bitches.
> 
> I am not saying am supporting the OP, but trying to make certain points.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Yes, my Quinn was deemed "not worthy" as a show dog because of his missing teeth. The vet said it's genetic and should never cause him any problems at all. Besides being a "goat" he is a great pet though!!!!


 
And I know how much you love him  He is sooo beautiful. : Just trying to make a point, that dogs are rehomed from Reputable breeders. That does not make them uncaring or bad breeders.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't believe what I said was misleading at all. I _never _said that reputable breeders don't rehome dogs. What I said was that the reputable breeders that I know, many of whom I met on here, wouldn't dump a dog because they had bad hips. And yes, they do treat them as more than "breeding stock" that are only good for one thing. I, personally, would NEVER buy from a breeder that just treated their dogs solely as breeding stock and wanted to dump them as soon as something came up physically wrong.

Wasn't there a post about how this woman was posting her dogs on Craigslist type pages? That's dumping a dog...

And keeping a male to breed who has known aggression problems? Yes, very responsible breeding. 

I guess I'm more upset by the entire breeding aspect of this individual than anything else. Maybe it's because two of my girls were used by irresponsible breeders, such as this woman seems to be based on her own admission of wanting to breed an aggressive male. Maybe it's because she's so relaxed about getting rid of one of her dogs when I am having to rehome one of mine and I'm devastated by it. Who knows? Regardless, it pisses me off.


----------



## sarah40 (Sep 18, 2011)

Blaireli said:


> I don't believe what I said was misleading at all. I _never _said that reputable breeders don't rehome dogs. What I said was that the reputable breeders that I know, many of whom I met on here, wouldn't dump a dog because they had bad hips.
> 
> But i think its good that they are investigating the hips b4 they breed and i see no problem re-homing a puppy to a healthier family situation if you cannot breed her. I don't think we should be judge and jury about this person;s situation. That is why so many folks are afraid to post on here.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Blaireli said:


> I don't believe what I said was misleading at all. I _never _said that reputable breeders don't rehome dogs. What I said was that the reputable breeders that I know, many of whom I met on here, wouldn't dump a dog because they had bad hips. And yes, they do treat them as more than "breeding stock" that are only good for one thing. I, personally, would NEVER buy from a breeder that just treated their dogs solely as breeding stock and wanted to dump them as soon as something came up physically wrong.
> 
> Wasn't there a post about how this woman was posting her dogs on Craigslist type pages? That's dumping a dog...
> 
> ...


I understand how you would be mad. I really do think she has a good heart and honestly does not know any better. I do not know about the other threads and I can only speak for this thread. I just think a lot of you do not realize how many reputable breeders will rehome because of hips/structure/temperment or whatever it maybe.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Good grief, I wish people would realize that their antagonizing questions/commentaries can often result in scaring away somebody. Here is someone who is PUBLICLY disclosing that one of their dogs has HD and is now making an effort to find the bitch a good home. Would you rather she just say "**** it, I'll breed her anyways, who cares?!"? Because I wouldn't.
> 
> Yes, I know the OP is not a professional breeder, but I personally think that topic is for another thread. This thread is about a dog with ED who is looking for a new home. Let's focus on that.


Totally agreed. Keep comments to yourself and click to the next thread unless you are interested anything else really isnt condusive oto finding thid probably very sweet girl a new home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

hypothetical of course...but if you rescue a dog and do not know the background.....then you wouldnt have any information to share with the insurance company. Of course, every insurance company has a waiting period for whatever you need covered.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have friends who I respect who rehome a dog that doesn't work for their "program." I do not respect them less. I am fortunate that I live in the "country" and can have multiple dogs. Most people living in this area can only have 3 dogs at most....


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I totally agree that it's good that people are getting certifications before they breed. I have no problem with breeders rehoming a dog to a family if breeding is not in the best interest of the dog. It just makes me mad because she doesn't seem like a responsible breeder based on past posts talking about getting rid of her dogs/breeding an aggressive male/etc. 

I really hope that the OP can find her sweet girl a great forever home and I hope she reconsiders going into breeding. If she is so overwhelmed by two dogs in her home, how will it be with two adult dogs and eight to twelve puppies? Comments like that are what make me think that she isn't ready to be a breeder. Why are so many people insistent upon breeding Goldens? There are so many breeders already - look at how many Goldens end up in shelters or bad situations because of people who are breeding without knowing what they are doing. If someone is doing it responsibly, that is one thing. It just doesn't seem that way to me in this situation. 



sarah40 said:


> But i think its good that they are investigating the hips b4 they breed and i see no problem re-homing a puppy to a healthier family situation if you cannot breed her. I don't think we should be judge and jury about this person;s situation. That is why so many folks are afraid to post on here.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> ... I'm still very confused... You're rehoming her so you can replace her eventually?


I really think this statement unfairly tries to elicit a negative feeling for what Java is doing. Many, many reputable breeders have placed champion dogs as well as young prospects for failed clearances, faults, temperament issues, and so on. Those breeders keep another puppy from another breeding but we don't point fingers at them for replacing them. 


kfayard said:


> I do wonder if it is prelims? Where did she have them done at? Was she positioned correctly? That makes such a huge difference!
> 
> I just have to add, I know breeders, that place dogs for different reasons. For instance the one with "Quinn" he was placed because of a missing tooth. Whether it be not correct height, missing tooth, anything structurally, plus failing a Hip or clearance...I know most (not all) breeder will place them in a home were they will be indoors and have a better life being inside, couch potato, family pet, etc. They do not keep every dog that comes in. Does that make them non-reputable? I do not think so, just a different way of thinking
> 
> Would I ever do that, NO! But, I can see why they do it. I get too attached to mine. Breeders have a purpose for keeping a puppy, if it does not fulfil that purpose, more times than of not, they will rehome to a family home.


I know that you can't predict the future. Unforunately, there is no crystal ball to look into. Sometimes a show puppy doesn't turn out. Maybe it's a bad bite, a missing tooth, or something that gives the dog a disqualifying fault and prevents it from the show ring. I also know that there are finished champions that at age 2 fail their hip clearance. Either way, it is heartbreaking for the breeders or owners.

If this female import was to be her foundation bitch, it is better to start over by placing this dog in a pet home. That may sound callous, but every person has their limit of dogs they can keep in their home. If Java begins over someday and gets a finishable bitch and eventually breeds her and keep a puppy, she will have a limit to how many she can keep. As you build a line, you keep more so it is better to place the young bitch puppy now while she's young and is not only easily placeable but as not to do so in 4-5 years when their home is becoming full of show worthy dogs and uprooting an older dog. Just my 2 cents, and I of course don't know all the cirumstances.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Don't get me wrong, I totally agree that it's good that people are getting certifications before they breed. I have no problem with breeders rehoming a dog to a family if breeding is not in the best interest of the dog. It just makes me mad because she doesn't seem like a responsible breeder based on past posts talking about getting rid of her dogs/breeding an aggressive male/etc.
> 
> I really hope that the OP can find her sweet girl a great forever home and I hope she reconsiders going into breeding. If she is so overwhelmed by two dogs in her home, how will it be with two adult dogs and eight to twelve puppies? Comments like that are what make me think that she isn't ready to be a breeder. Why are so many people insistent upon breeding Goldens? There are so many breeders already - look at how many Goldens end up in shelters or bad situations because of people who are breeding without knowing what they are doing. If someone is doing it responsibly, that is one thing. It just doesn't seem that way to me in this situation.


Very nicely said, and I agree. The biggest reason I have been so vocal in this thread is because I worry so much that newcomers to this forum will read threads like this and decide not to join due to the negativity and judgment that comes from some people. I am not saying that it is wrong to feel strongly about this - as I obviously feel very strongly about this issue. I just worry so much that there are people out there who are struggling with their dog and are looking for a way to rehome it, but decide against using this forum as a resource because they're afraid of being chewed to pieces. And that makes me sad. My feelings on this topic actually have very little to do with the OP and much more so with the concern that we are effectively scaring off potential members because of our hypercritical attitudes (and I include myself in this characterization as I know that I am guilty of being critical on more than one occasion). 

This forum is such a wonderful resource, I hate the thought that some people would miss out on it b/c they're worried people might respond angrily to what they had to say.

I'll end this by saying that in no way am I trying to start an argument. I agree with every single person who has posted in this particular thread and I value their opinions.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but that is a TOTALLY different situation. Knowing about something and openly lying by omission is a lot different than not having a clue about an underlying condition...



Jax's Mom said:


> hypothetical of course...but if you rescue a dog and do not know the background.....then you wouldnt have any information to share with the insurance company. Of course, every insurance company has a waiting period for whatever you need covered.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> This forum is such a wonderful resource, I hate the thought that some people would miss out on it b/c they're worried people might respond angrily to what they had to say.


I totally agree. I was nervous as hell to come and post about rehoming Tucker and am very thankful that I have been met with support. I think the amazing thing about this forum is that the majority of people are interested primarily in the best situation for the dogs and that's why they get so incredibly passionate on some of these threads.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Blaireli said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that is a TOTALLY different situation. Knowing about something and openly lying by omission is a lot different than not having a clue about an underlying condition...


Have I missed something? Who said anything about "openly lying?"


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> I totally agree. I was nervous as hell to come and post about rehoming Tucker and am very thankful that I have been met with support. I think the amazing thing about this forum is that the majority of people are interested primarily in the best situation for the dogs and that's why they get so incredibly passionate on some of these threads.


When I saw you post in this particular thread I knew it would strike a strong note with you given your situation with Tucker, and I completely understand your emotions and feelings regarding this subject. You have provided some great comments here.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

kfayard said:


> Have I missed something? Who said anything about "openly lying?"


Sorry, I thought it was tied to that comment earlier by Angelina about not having to tell insurance that she was already tested. My mistake if it was not and I was certainly not calling Jax's Mom a liar, not by any means!! 

* Originally Posted by Angelina  
I think my question was valid for anyone wanting this dog. And you don't have to tell the insurance she was already tested btw. But part of the decision is knowing there is a chance for a very invasive surgery and recovery that comes with it. It is a plus one could insure for it while it is currently healthy.
*


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Blaireli said:


> Sorry, I thought it was tied to that comment earlier by Angelina about not having to tell insurance that she was already tested. My mistake if it was not and I was certainly not calling Jax's Mom a liar, not by any means!!
> 
> * Originally Posted by Angelina  *
> *I think my question was valid for anyone wanting this dog. And you don't have to tell the insurance she was already tested btw. But part of the decision is knowing there is a chance for a very invasive surgery and recovery that comes with it. It is a plus one could insure for it while it is currently healthy.*


No problem : Just making sure I did not miss anything!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Blaireli said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that is a TOTALLY different situation. Knowing about something and openly lying by omission is a lot different than not having a clue about an underlying condition...





Blaireli said:


> Sorry, I thought it was tied to that comment earlier by Angelina about not having to tell insurance that she was already tested. My mistake if it was not and I was certainly not calling Jax's Mom a liar, not by any means!!
> 
> * Originally Posted by Angelina
> I think my question was valid for anyone wanting this dog. And you don't have to tell the insurance she was already tested btw. But part of the decision is knowing there is a chance for a very invasive surgery and recovery that comes with it. It is a plus one could insure for it while it is currently healthy.
> *


I think there a BIG legal difference. I think you have to sign a document that you have disclosed all health conditions of which you are aware, the same way that you do for human insurance. If you have a rescue, you don't know so you would not be committing fraud. However if you know something, like the dog having HD and you don't put it in and they find out you open yourself to big trouble legally.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Exactly!!!



Selli-Belle said:


> I think there a BIG legal difference. I think you have to sign a document that you have disclosed all health conditions of which you are aware, the same way that you do for human insurance. If you have a rescue, you don't know so you would not be committing fraud. However if you know something, like the dog having HD and you don't put it in and they find out you open yourself to big trouble legally.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

This dog doesn't have HD, right or am I just uninformed about terms? There is just a chance (like in all dogs) she could get it.

Please refer to the new posting on insurance I put in the main discussion since it doesn't really belong this thread and you are quoting me. So far PetPlan is not asking about any preexisting conditions and I mention this because they are willing to insure my senior at a higher premium. Well what senior doesn't need teeth care? I assume they account for this in their higher premium and started a new thread to see what other's input may be.

And just to clarify, no one I know of is committing any fraud here; just pointing out this particular insurance company which I'm hearing great things about really doesn't care.... so do please read everything and don't take words out of context especially if you are going to make any accusations..


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If the German breeder you got her from is reputable he/she will want this dog back. Have you spoken to him/her?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Angelina said:


> And just to clarify, no one I know of is committing any fraud here; just pointing out this particular insurance company which I'm hearing great things about really doesn't care.... so do please read everything and don't take words out of context especially if you are going to make any accusations..


This particular insurance company that you're hearing great things about really DOES care. Please read all of their materials. If you don't disclose pre-existing conditions, it IS insurance fraud. (And yes, I read your other thread.)


ETA: And, yes, moderate dysplasia is dysplasia just the same. There are different levels of dysplasia (mild, moderate, severe, etc.), but no matter the level, a diagnosis is a diagnosis.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just caught up on this whole thread. I agree with those who, in theory, don't have a problem with a dog being placed by a breeder if they have a fault/issue that would make them inappropriate to add to a breeding program. But the OP is not a breeder and has been on this board several times about re-homing this bitch for a variety of reasons. This seems to be the newest reason....so I can understand why it was met with some less than positive responses from the forum members who participated in the other threads. I'm also concerned that a dog with temperament issues is still going to be added to the OP's future breeding program, whenever that occurs, but that's another issue.

I feel compelled to point out that asking a re-homing fee for a moderately dysplastic dog just is not ok in my book. It's one thing for a re-homing fee to be paid on a dog with a cosmetic issue that would have been sold to a companion home otherwise, like Quinn's missing tooth, but for a dog that will potentially require a very costly surgery??? I don't care how much was paid for her initially. It is asking A LOT to have someone take in a moderately dysplastic dog, just generally. But asking a fee just rubs me the wrong way. If this is solely about the possible future breeding program, then the OP should pay to spay her and then place her in a loving home.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I've just caught up with this thread, and I have to say that once I read the original post and also realized the OP has posted more than this one thread about rehoming her girl, I have to admit that my thoughts weren't good. I think that everyone who has been on this board for longer than a month knows that issues like this are very touchy subjects here, and with any Internet board, I think that an original poster needs to be aware that he/she will see comments that may not be to his/her liking. That's just the nature of anonymous forums. People are allowed to get let their emotions run high, because we can all walk away from here and get on with our actual lives.

This thread ultimately makes me sad, because I can't imagine finding a new home for one of my girls because she wasn't deemed perfect enough to breed. Well, neither of my girls is one that should ever have been considered for breeding anyway, but that's not the point. I couldn't imagine it, because they're _my _girls. They're my best friends, my companions, my babies - even with a human baby on the way. They are undoubtedly a _HUGE _part of our family, and to have to part with one like Blaireli is having to do with Tucker would break my heart too. 

I am not a breeder and I do not show. I don't care to do either, and a great factor behind that is that I could never look at my pups as stock. They're just so much more than that to me, so I can't make an unbiased comment. 

I do find it odd that two good possible offers of a home seem to have been summarily dismissed. Also, I find it troubling that the OP still seems intent on eventually breeding an aggressive male. To me, that is neither maintaining nor improving the breed, which _should _be the goals of a breeder.

I hope the girl finds a warm, wonderful, loving home where she can just be babied and loved.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

cory said:


> I was wondering the same thing.....


me too (probably not a long enough response without this )


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Angelina said:


> Please refer to the new posting on insurance I put in the main discussion since it doesn't really belong this thread and you are quoting me. So far PetPlan is not asking about any preexisting conditions and I mention this because they are willing to insure my senior at a higher premium. Well what senior doesn't need teeth care? I assume they account for this in their higher premium and started a new thread to see what other's input may be.



Pet Plan will ask your vet to fax the last 2 years of medical record for your dog before paying out on any claim you try to make. They never asked me for any information on my dog's health history in the 3 years I've had the policy, until I made a claim this year for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm beginning to think Java likes to come on this board, post something to stir everyone up, get the dramatic response she's looking for, and then leave us to stew.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

FYI everyone, this sweet girl is posted on Hoobly again. I truly hope the OP can find a good home for her, although, I don't know if posting her on Hoobly will find her that home. If I had to rehome one of my boys I would not hesitate to contact someone on this forum who showed interest. Everyone here is all about the well being of this beloved breed and we all want happy endings for all goldens.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

MidasMom said:


> FYI everyone, this sweet girl is posted on Hoobly again. I truly hope the OP can find a good home for her, although, I don't know if posting her on Hoobly will find her that home. If I had to rehome one of my boys I would not hesitate to contact someone on this forum who showed interest. Everyone here is all about the well being of this beloved breed and we all want happy endings for all goldens.




If I was anywhere remotely close, I would take her.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I am relatively close and I wished I could take her, but there is just no way I could financially take on a dog who potentially might need a very costly surgery at some point. I wonder if Java would consider giving her to a golden rescue as opposed to some random person on Hoobly.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

nixietink said:


> If I was anywhere remotely close, I would take her.


If the OP would agree to send her to you, I'm sure there are transport coordinators that could get her to you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw that coming... 

The best I can do is go home and huggle my golden and I appreciate all of the people I personally know who are sparing no expense or time when it comes to breeding. 

If Java still comes to GRF, I truly hope you place your dog in a good home. At a year old and going to a third home, that dog is really going to be confused. And you need to have her spayed - yourself. Especially if you are placing her with somebody responding to a online ad vs finding a responsible home for your dog through a training or breed club or fellow breeders who may have contacts.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Looni2ns said:


> If the OP would agree to send her to you, I'm sure there are transport coordinators that could get her to you.


I know the power of this forum, and have no doubts that this could totally be accomplished. 

On the other hand, I don't think I could convince my boyfriend to take on a dog who might require expensive surgery in the future.  I think the best route for this girl is a rescue organization who will take her in and evaluate her to get her the help and family she needs. 

I mean, she is only 1 year old. I wish the OP would come back and offer up more details about the OFA prelim report. What if she is just fine at 2 years old?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I still stand by my opinion that by openly antagonizing people we may be scaring off potential new members, but I am very saddened to read that Java has decided to post her dog on an online classifieds site. I hope that she screens the new owner very carefully and discloses to them that the dog is dysplastic.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What is the procedure for prelims? They aren't always posted on the OFA website, right?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I really think this statement unfairly tries to elicit a negative feeling for what Java is doing.


Uh. My statement is exactly what she is doing, which, no offense, already elicits a negative feeling from people. She is rehoming her imperfect bitch so she can eventually replace it with a "better" one.

People can sugarcoat this all they want, by saying she's a breeder (which she is not) and whatever... but when it comes down to it, she's doing nothing more than getting rid of her stock because it's not good enough.

She's a hero because she's not breeding a dysplastic dog? I'd think that would just be a common sense, everyday, decent person thing. 



kdmarsh said:


> I still stand by my opinion that by openly antagonizing people we may be scaring off potential new members, but I am very saddened to read that Java has decided to post her dog on an online classifieds site. I hope that she screens the new owner very carefully and discloses to them that the dog is dysplastic.


She's posted her dog on an online classified site before. I take NO BLAME in her actions. Like I and others have said, she has had TWO OFFERS... TWO OF THEM... in this thread. Oh... wait, I'm going to say THREE NOW with Nicole. 

Three offers to take a dog who will more than likely need THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS worth of surgery in the future. Why did she get these offers? Because we love the dogs for what they are -- COMPANIONS.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> She's posted her dog on an online classified site before. I take NO BLAME in her actions. Like I and others have said, she has had TWO OFFERS... TWO OF THEM... in this thread. Oh... wait, I'm going to say THREE NOW with Nicole.
> 
> Three offers to take a dog who will more than likely need THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS worth of surgery in the future. Why did she get these offers? Because we love the dogs for what they are -- COMPANIONS.


I was absolutely not trying to place blame on anyone. I completely understand your passion here and I respect it. I apologize if I unintentionally offended you, but I had no intention of making anyone feel guilty with my previous statement. I promise!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

nixietink said:


> If I was anywhere remotely close, I would take her.


Me too...in a heartbeat.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> I still stand by my opinion that by openly antagonizing people we may be scaring off potential new members


I totally agree with you. I'm just not sure what exact reaction Java expected when she has posted about re-homing this girl several times for various reasons. I also don't like the word "breeding program" when it's not being used by an actual breeder with an actual breeding program. That's a pet peeve of mine. 

I have to say though, if one of my dogs were diagnosed as dysplastic and I thought it would be a better environment for him/her to be an only dog in a lower activity home, I would say that and stand behind my statement. I know everyone here wouldn't agree with that type of decision, but I think in some circumstances it may truly be the best thing for a dog with health issues. But I certainly would not post this thread, bail when people started asking legitimate questions and then post my dog on Hoobly. As always, JMO.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I totally agree with you. I'm just not sure what exact reaction Java expected when she has posted about re-homing this girl several times for various reasons. If one of my dogs were diagnosed as dysplastic and I thought it would be a better environment for him/her to be an only dog in a lower activity home, I would say that and stand behind my statement. I would not post this thread, bail when people started asking legitimate questions and then post my dog on Hoobly. JMO.


Yeah, I have two guesses for why she behaved that way:

1.) She just wanted to get a rise out of us.

or 

2.) She was sick of being criticized and just figured she'd go about rehoming her dog in a more impersonal way (Hoobly) that would safeguard her against unasked for judgements. [And again I am really not trying to make anyone feel bad by this statement, I'm just trying to see the situation through Java's eyes.]

ETA: I understand where the criticism was coming from, especially after reading her past posts. So I'm not blaming anyone.

With that said, I am done here! The OP is gone (unfortunately) and I think I've ran my mouth plenty.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Angelina said:


> This dog doesn't have HD, right or am I just uninformed about terms? There is just a chance (like in all dogs) she could get it.


Yes she has dysplasia NOW! She is showing no symptoms now, but she is also only a year old. Unless the owner takes special precautions, she will likely show symptoms soon.




Angelina said:


> Please refer to the new posting on insurance I put in the main discussion since it doesn't really belong this thread and you are quoting me. So far PetPlan is not asking about any preexisting conditions and I mention this because they are willing to insure my senior at a higher premium. Well what senior doesn't need teeth care? I assume they account for this in their higher premium and started a new thread to see what other's input may be.
> 
> And just to clarify, no one I know of is committing any fraud here; just pointing out this particular insurance company which I'm hearing great things about really doesn't care.... so do please read everything and don't take words out of context especially if you are going to make any accusations..


I filled out the application for Petplan just a few months ago and they did ask me to list all medical issues and diseases my dogs have had in their lives. It isn't where they give you a quote, but later when you fill out their paperwork.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm all for being nice to people in general, esp new posters, but when you have over 100 post and you pull this? It is fair game. I didn't know the OP's situation but after searching through her post etc I have to say people have been more then civil. The fact that after a few less then happy happy joy joy responses she tucked tail and is just gonna put the dog on Craigslist or something says exactly what I figured after reading her older post.

IMO this site is about Golden Retrievers, the betterment of the breed and the joy that they bring to our lives and people take this stuff seriously. I think when you make a post such as this you should be able to deal with any responses as long as things remain civil and there no name calling or anything. 

IMO when it concerns the dog and things are civil and people are trying to have an adult conversation about a subject people need to have a thicker skin. Now granted in this instance its clear that it should of been handled differently from the get go in order to get the dog out of this persons hands, but now it wouldn't surprise me if its "sold" on Craigslist and not disclosed that it has HD.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Yeah, I have two guesses for why she behaved that way:
> 
> 1.) She just wanted to get a rise out of us.
> 
> ...


I don't think she was being criticized. People were asking legitimate questions about why she was doing what she was doing. If I made the decision to place Jack for some reason (which would never happen, but just as an example) I would be devastated but stand behind my decision. Not go back and forth on this forum about possibly rehoming him for a variety of reasons and then once he had a diagnosed health issue unload him onto someone else to deal with it. 

To me, a decision to place a dog with a health issue should be about what is best for the dog, not the person. i.e. placing a dog in a lower activity household where they are the only dog to minimize the symptoms of HD. This just comes across to me as an extremely selfish decision that is about what is best for Java so she doesn't have to deal with a dysplastic dog (that she was already thinking of rehoming anyway) not what is best for her dog. Again, JMO.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Found her ad on a website if anyone wants to try to work something out..


http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1863483.html


"I am looking to re-home my spayed one year old female golden retreiver. She was imported from Germany and was going to be used for my breeding program, but does not meet our health requirements. She is extremely sweet, very light in color, gets along great with small children, cats, dogs, and chickens. Please let me know if interested."

The ad was placed yesterday.

sucks being right......


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

nixietink said:


> If I was anywhere remotely close, I would take her.


If you would really like to try and get her I bet this board could come up with transport, it's been done before. Contact Java through the hoobly ad and see.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, I'm sorry to keep... poking the fire, or whatever... but I'm just SO BOTHERED by this whole thing. It's all I could think about last night. 

This was taken from her thread about her aggressive male.



Java said:


> Thank you so much. It's nice to hear a nice comment every once in awhile. I really am trying to look out for my dogs, my family, and other dogs. If he keeps up any form of aggression then "NO" he does not have the Golden Retriever standard temperment and he will be fixed, but still loved by us.


... Why should her female be any different? Because her downfall is a physical problem that will probably eventually require a lot of money to fix?

Bah. I just don't know. Upsets me so much, you know?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think for some reason she wanted to get rid of the female for awhile now, if you look back about a month or more ago she had a thread about finding a new home for her then too. She doesn't want this dog, and now with the HD diagnoses she is more determined to get rid of her than before. I don't think she has ever come clean about why she really doesn't want the female, but there has to be some underlying reason.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

For the record: The ad says it was placed "24 hours ago" which coincides with the initial post of this thread. The last time this poster discussed rehoming the dog, this was the timeline -- Post the dog on Hoobly, raise a fuss on this forum, wait for people to see the Hoobly ad, then pull it and state she never intended to rehome the dog that way. I suppose we can hope she'll pull the ad this time too. So again, make people feel bad for calling this poster out all you want... but she posted the ad on Hoobly before any of us even had a chance to respond. 

Now, I know I said I wouldn't post anymore... but that needed to be said. And as long as I am here I've got a few more things to get off my chest. 

1. I want some of you who has taken the time post and scold me (and others) to look in the mirror and repeat this phrase "Hey Kettle, you're black!" Am I judging the OP... you sure bet I am. But don't pretend you are above it and then tell me I have "no human compassion," or some other such nonsense. Don't accuse me of wagging my finger at others and then wag yours at me. Because you are no better, you've only chosen a different target. And lest anyone think I am personally attacking you by choosing a phrase that you used in your post, I have no idea who posted either of those comments. This is nothing personal. And those are not nearly the only two examples, but simply the first two that came to mind.

2. Regarding human compassion: I have plenty... that's part of what makes me ache when reading a thread like this... because there are too many people who don't have the choice to keep a dog they love very much, and here this woman is throwing her companion away for no other reason than that she is unhealthy. I hurt for people like Blaireli (probably misspelled, but I'm too lazy and/or fired up to go back and check spelling right now... sorry) because they hurt so deeply at having to give up a dog.. and for all the right reason. So no, I do not have compassion for this person in this situation... but do not make the mistake of assuming that I am an uncaring person. You have no idea.

3. Yes, a reputable breeder may place a dog who does not fit in their breeding program. But this poster is not a breeder. She is someone who imported a dog and a bitch because she thought it would be that easy. She is someone who ignored multiple offers from actual reputable breeders at mentorship. She is someone who intends to breed a male with an incorrect temperament (aggression issues). But more importantly than all of that and how I or anyone else might feel about it: She is someone who claimed to have decided months ago not to breed this female due to family issues, but who intended to keep her as part of the family anyway. She is someone who stated she would neuter her boy if he continued to show aggression and keep him and love him as a pet. But now that the dog has a serious, and likely expensive, health issue.... NOW she is a breeder who doesn't have room to keep dogs who can not be part of her breeding program. That's what she is now. So please, please, please do not argue that she should do this because reputable breeders do it... because that is not what she is. And please do not argue that there are "reputable" breeders you know who breed dysplastic bitches such as this one... because they are anything BUT reputable. Twisting the terminology doesn't help anyone.... all it does is give more people good jargon and excuses to use when dumping their unsound dogs.

Julie, Jersey and Oz

PS~ I will attach the screen shot of this ad when I can... have to run out the door and can't get it to work this second


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Here I posted the screenshot and larger pic of her beautiful female


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't said anything to this point other than applaud J's moms posts. 
But holy crap, to state it "health requirements." What an awful cop out. Why not post moderate HD? Because it's very true that this could cost the new owner a lot of money and they need to go in knowing that and accepting that responsibility so number 1. she is placed with a family who will pay for the surgery rather than pass her off to another unknowing owner or even take her to the shelter or 2. pain is ignored by the family because they don't know or aren't willing to get her the operation but won't get rid of her either, so she is in constant pain if the dysplasia gets too bad.

That ad blows big time and is very misleading. If she's going to do something like post on a site like that (not that I agree with this way of rehoming a dog), at least be honest about the dogs rx. And really, if you love your dog, why go that route when there are good loving dog owners here who have shown interest in adopting her KNOWING they may have to put 5000 dollars into her someday and willing to do that. What kind of screwed up logic is that?! 




jagmanbrg said:


> Found her ad on a website if anyone wants to try to work something out..
> 
> 
> http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1863483.html
> ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is just so heartbreaking and really just jaw dropping. I cannot begin to comprehend. Poor poor pupper.


----------



## Java (Aug 9, 2010)

Thought it was nice to get this message sent to me.... Such Great ppl out there in the world. And for your information Julie every person who has inquired knows she has HD, knows she is being spayed, and is made very aware of the risks. Last I checked just because your pet doesn't go to someone on the precious forum, doesn't mean they are a 
bad person.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

At first, I really wanted to try to be compassionate and understanding towards the OP, but I just can't. I'm sorry.

Just a heads up, I haven't read every post in this thread, but from this thread (and others) I have a good idea of what's going on.

I understand having the goal of showing, and why that would be a reason to want to rehome her. If you can only have X # of dogs, you really want to show, etc. But, I think the approach is all wrong. First, the primary goal should be showing/titling your dog - the whole point to the breed ring is to display the dogs with the best conformation, with the goal of breeding those dogs to better your respective breed. What I don't understand is why someone would go into purchasing and importing a dog, to be your first show dog, with showing/breeding as interchangable goals. That's like putting the cart before the horse - or the cart beside the horse in this case. You have to prove the dog in the ring first. That combined with a variety of posts/threads dealing with the OP really concerns me. I have a show quality bitch, she is 1 years old, and I'm taking my time with her - right now we're focusing on obedience and start handling classes again in a few months. She's my first show dog. Yes, if she proves herself in the breed ring, and passes all her clearances, I *may* breed her. But, I didn't buy her to breed... I bought her to show, and would not breed her until/unless she has proven herself to be a dog whose offspring will contribute to the breed in a positive manner. 

In the OP's case, spaying the dog is really the only option. However, the ways in which she is trying to rehome her, and the rudeness in posts really upset me. First, have you talked to your breeder? I doubt the breeder will take the dog back, as the cost of importing is great. But, a reputable breeder, who breeds show dogs, would have contacts worldwide, and probably contacts for rehoming. If showing were your true goal, I could understand wanting to rehome her so you can have the resources and time to put into a dog to show... particularly if you don't live somewhere condusive to having tons of dogs - but, that also probably is not a place that is condusive to raising a litter of puppies.

From everything you've said, it seems to me that breeding is really your main goal, and showing is just a step in your attempts to look "reputable". If your male is agressive, which you've admitted he is, he should be neutered. One of the main aspects to the GR standard is temperament. You're approaching everything all wrong, including your methods of rehoming your bitch. It also really irks me that you didn't assess these risks, or what is involved in showing and breeding, before purchasing your bitch.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

This just absolutely breaks my heart. This puppy looks so much like my Dakota that when I saw her picture it made me tear up. I just hope and pray that this gorgeous puppy finds a home with a wonderful family that can give her the love that she deserves. 
I'm going to go cuddle Dakota now.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This thread just makes me sad and tired. For those of us who love our dogs unconditionally this thread offends, and frankly I don't care how flamed, blamed or shamed the OP is. It is deserved.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Well this thread has been BEAT TO DEATH!

Maybe we could all just let it DIE. I see no behavior modification success here...just more bad VIBES....


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Java said:


> And for your information Julie every person who has inquired knows she has HD, knows she is* being spayed*, and is made very aware of the risks. Last I checked just because your pet doesn't go to someone on the precious forum, doesn't mean they are a
> bad person.


"I am looking to re-home my *spayed *one year old female golden retreiver."

So is she spayed or not?

I don't know you from Adam, but I would be willing to bet you will find more capable adoptive parents on this forum then on that site. It's common sense. Are there loving people who browse those ads? Sure, but chances are the people who have responded in this thread that said they would take her would have more of an idea what they are getting into.

All this fluff in this thread is just that, fluff, it doesn't matter, what matters is the dog goes to a family that will love and appreciate her.

So to the OP suck it up, ignore the negative comments if you need to, but I suggest you get with the people who have said they would take her. Get her spayed and work it out. You owe it to the dog. To the prospective future parents, I'm sure the users on this forum can figure something out about getting it transferred from California to wherever.

If I am in the path I would be more then happy to drive anywhere in Kentucky on one of the legs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would gladly help transport this girl in NC, if needed.....love to see her get a wonderful FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

......................


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

............................


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Do you honestly believe this forum is a terrible place?
> 
> There are many here, from all walks of life. All living lives very different from one another. Sharing experiences, photos, love, loss, grief, different points of view and that includes opinions. Every so often, someone will post something that really strikes a nerve. It's only natural to compare, to put yourself in someone else's situation and even to judge others decisions. We've all done it here and it's not a bunch of warm and fuzzy "Kum-By-Ya's." One thing for sure is this is a passionate forum community all for the love of golden retrievers. A lot of us continue to learn each and every day on this forum(I know I do). I've learned that professional, experienced, hobby breeders who have many times posted here, have come to the aid of many in distress. Only to learn about a disease, an illness or when something is or is not an immediate emergency. Many here are vets, techs, dog trainers and the like, with so much knowledge and so much to share. I for one could NEVER even come to think that this forum is a terrible place. I could go on and on. The love letters that are shared here for the aging, decling and those dearly beloved goldens who have passed over the Rainbow Bridge. The videos, the songs and poetry that have been shared here.
> See how your post really struck a nerve in me? So, this is my response. If you don't like it here, that is your opinion and I respect that you have the freedom of expression, however, perhaps you are caught up in the heat of this thread and it just "struck a nerve," in you?



Jen was being sarcastic...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Also, I hope the OP informs that whoever gets her that they should expect to pay upwards of over $1,000 per year in meds. alone to keep her comfortable when she starts showing symptoms. Add to that the blood work that's required at least twice a year, (Chance goes every 3 months just to be on the safe side), to make sure her liver functions are ok while taking the meds. And this doesn't include the cost of supplements that should be given along with the pain meds. One of the ones I use, Synovi G3 runs about $60.00. Then if the meds don't work, surgery is the only option. Chance's ED is so bad that they told me surgery wouldn't be an option for him. Thank God Rimadyl keeps him comfortable. 

When you have a dog with dysplasia, the costs really add up. And these costs are ongoing for the rest of the dog's life. Plus, when/if she is showing symptoms, she can't run like other dogs, no long walks if she's really bad...so selling to a family with kids wouldn't be fair to either the dog or the family. It's a heartbreaking condition that you really need to be prepared for and I hope that whoever gets her is totally informed on what to expect. Because if they're not we may just see another ad for her later on.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Reading this thread was so draining in one way, but inspiring in the sense that there really is such a moral compass from most of the forum's members in terms of why and why not to breed a golden. 

I really don't have a grasp of why Java wants to breed goldens in the first place from her own point of view. Java, I would like to know why it is you so much want to breed dogs.

I know for myself there is a real pride I feel in not having bred a litter or brought even one puppy into the world because I have not yet earned the right by owning a dog who objectively has much to contribute to the breed , is over two, and has all clearances plus a wonderful temperament. I think I will get there, but I have been working toward it consciously for a full five years, and have owned goldens my whole entire life. I feel a great deal of pride in working toward goals and waiting to take a place in a group I respect so much: reputable breeders. I even have a sense of peer bondng with others on the forum and in real life too,who have promising first or second show dogs and are faithfully sticking to the process of meeting hallmarks and touchstones before even considering if they should breed a deserving dog; it is like we are the freshman class. 

I hope Java will take all the steps others have taken before her to earn a warm welcome in the golden world,rather than cheat the process by breeding the wrong dogs too soon to be good for the breed or healthy for the pups/puppy buyers. 

I also hope this beautiful poor girl finds a loving home, perhaps with a vet or vet tech who can care for her hips but understands the scoop fully. Certainly the dog should be free to that home after spaying, and Java should stand by to help financially with medical bills in the future two before spending more money on new dogs or breeding puppies.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well said Ljilly28! I couldn't agree more with your point of view.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

An email I wrote:


> She doesn't meet your health requirements? How could you not disclose upfront that your dog is dysplastic? That's nearly criminal.... and thoroughly repulsive. Way to prove everything I said about you right. If you had any concern for this dog, any at all, you would have contacted the members of GRF who showed an interest. Or you would have contacted a rescue. You certainly wouldn't (AGAIN) throw her to the wolves on Hoobly. Then again, if you had any interest in being a reputable breeder you would have taken one of the breeders on the board up on their offer to mentor you. Admit it... you are dumping this dog because you don't want to deal with the fact that she will likely need surgery. Otherwise you'd keep her and pump puppies out of her. Just as you intend to sow the seed of your aggressive male. You are a truly sick individual. It's a shame what you are doing to this sweet animal.
> 
> Julie (aka Jersey's Mom)


I have nothing to hide Java. I have said all of these things on this thread already. I did not sit and whisper behind your back. I contacted you directly. And I told you exactly who I was. Not sure what you expected to prove by posting it, but here it is.

This forum has a rule about posting emails written by others, which is why it was removed from your previous post... but if I'm not mistaken I'm fully within my right to post something I, myself, have written. I assume I have Java's permission as she tried to post it herself. So there it is -- all the points I have made repeatedly in this thread -- along with a bit of editorial flair (my opinion of your character) I would not normally have thrown out on this website due to forum rules... but as I do not want to doctor the email in any way I have left it whole. If a moderator deems this inappropriate, please accept my apology and edit it in whatever way you need to. 

Your word that you are informing interested parties about her dysplasia is hardly convincing to me. I hope that you are, and I hope that you are being fully honest to these people about what her care will entail. Know that a failure to do that could lead to a life full of pain for her, or a life being passed around to unsuspecting buyer after unsuspecting buyer, or a life cut short because someone would rather put her down than pay her medical bills. What you do now determines the rest of her life... and I make no apologies for my statement that someone who cared about that life would be in contact with the interested members of this forum or a rescue. That's her best shot... if you truly do care.

Now that I've had a moment to figure out what I was doing wrong (still getting used to this computer), please see below the screen shot of the Hoobly ad, taken at exactly 4:26 pm and indicating that the ad was posted "24 hours ago." And should anyone believe that Hoobly was simply rounding and that it could have been less and actually have been posted after I and/or others had offended the OP, please note that in the screen shot taken by Deb Bayne in post # 119 (posted at 5:24 pm) the time stamp had then jumped to "1 day." Once you go past the 24 hour mark... that's when they start rounding. So she had posted that ad at pretty much exactly the same time as she did this thread... it didn't matter what members of this forum did or didn't say, she would be posted there regardless. So turn the blame for that move squarely where it belongs... to the person who put her there.... not to those of us who have attempted to hold the OP accountable to her actions, decisions and previous statements on this forum.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Blondie said:


> Do you honestly believe this forum is a terrible place?
> 
> There are many here, from all walks of life. All living lives very different from one another. Sharing experiences, photos, love, loss, grief, different points of view and that includes opinions. Every so often, someone will post something that really strikes a nerve. It's only natural to compare, to put yourself in someone else's situation and even to judge others decisions. We've all done it here and it's not a bunch of warm and fuzzy "Kum-By-Ya's." One thing for sure is this is a passionate forum community all for the love of golden retrievers. A lot of us continue to learn each and every day on this forum(I know I do). I've learned that professional, experienced, hobby breeders who have many times posted here, have come to the aid of many in distress. Only to learn about a disease, an illness or when something is or is not an immediate emergency. Many here are vets, techs, dog trainers and the like, with so much knowledge and so much to share. I for one could NEVER even come to think that this forum is a terrible place. I could go on and on. The love letters that are shared here for the aging, decling and those dearly beloved goldens who have passed over the Rainbow Bridge. The videos, the songs and poetry that have been shared here.
> See how your post really struck a nerve in me? So, this is my response. If you don't like it here, that is your opinion and I respect that you have the freedom of expression, however, perhaps you are caught up in the heat of this thread and it just "struck a nerve," in you?


Perhaps YOU were too "caught up in the heat of the thread" to notice that I was being sarcastic. Did you not see the quote I was responding to? Here:



Deb_Bayne said:


> I hear ya, makes one hesitate on posting here at all. I really hope you find someone who wants your little lady it probably won't be here from all the negative and judgemental posts over-riding your inquiries.


Which led to me posting:



Mssjnnfer said:


> Yeah, too bad no one in this thread wants the poor dog. Such a terrible place, this forum.


You left out my eyeroll icon and the first part of my quote.

I didn't really think it was that hard to tell it was sarcastic... :uhoh:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just for the record on hips... a radiograph does not always tell the full picture of current and future hip issues. As I have said previously, I radiographed the pelvis of a GSP (unfortunately used for breeding) that had no femoral heads and flat acetabula. That dog never limped a day in his life and hunted well into his teens. I have radiographed dogs with mild hip changes that had severe hip pain. The picture just does not tell the whole story. I never do prelims because I am never going to place my dogs but also because I have seen prelim dysplastic hips pass at 2 years as well as prelim borderline hips pass at 2 years. My Laney girl was mildly unilaterally dysplastic at 44 months after passing with an OFA Fair at 2 years. She had a 1/2 brother who was moderately unilaterally dysplastic.. neither dog ever limped and remained sound until they died. However, when Laney was diagnosed, I started all of my dogs on glucosamine/chondroitin and still raise them from 8 weeks on on the supplement. Frankly, ED scares me much more as the majority of the weight is on the front end.

In all of this, the part that continually cracks me up is the notion of importing very light goldens from Europe and professing you want to show them to their championships. Maybe it will work in UKC and some places in Canada. Only very rarely does a very light golden do anything at the AKC shows I go to....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As far as charging a fee. My mentor who gave me my first golden, always charged something. She said that the one time she didn't charge, the dog was continually returned to her. Since my girl needed very expensive patellar luxation surgery and my husband was going to spay her for free, she did give me Sally.... judgment was good as I owned Sally until she died at 12 1/2 years. I have rehomed 2 dogs returned to me.. they were not pups, already spayed/neutered. I did not return the former owners' money, so I didn't feel right "making money" off the dogs twice. In fact, one was a bit behind on vac, and I paid for her vaccines when I gave her to her new owners.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Java, good luck finding a great home for her. I hope she gets a fantastic place to live. She looks like a gorgeous girl!


----------

